# curiosity..... cross border adoption



## djd67 (Jul 9, 2008)

some of these issues really bring a tear to my eye, does anyone know the rules and regulations of adopting U.S dogs into canada?.....or vise-versa, regulations, transportations, where i am, there is not alot of g/s here, from what i see, they'd be much welcomed and also to expand the chances of giving them new homes.
can anyone reflect on this?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I know several rescue groups in Canada that routinely pull dogs from shelters in the US, so it can definitely be done. The dogs have to be fully vetted and have a health certificate to cross the border but it's definitely doable.


----------



## djd67 (Jul 9, 2008)

do the shelters in the U.S give the nessesary paper work along with health certificates ect, ect. to cross borders? if i was to bring a dog back? i live in thunder bay and have family in duluth and we vist quite often, both ways....


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

There are some shelters who have relationships with vets and can get the vetting done - at the owner's expense (you would call in a credit card) but in other cases you'd have to make your own arrangements. 

But to backtrack - The answers to any of these questions depend a lot on exactly what we're talking about here - adopting a dog personally, or wanting to start a new rescue group that saves dogs in the US or thinking of working with an existing group etc. 

What kind of scenario did you have in mind?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hello djd67 and welcome. although i cannot with good authority speak to the rules and regulations of out-of-country transport and adoption, i do have some thoughts on long distance saves in general, and some comments on the workings of this board.

although the stories here are heart wrenching indeed, long distance adoptions can be logistically extremely difficult. many times you have no way of knowing details and specifics about a dog, pictures can be very deceiving, the dog you get can be surprising (at best) or dangerous (at worst).

having said that...if you are a brave soul, have resources, and are open to sometimes intense questioning by anyone/everyone from this board who might be inclined to help you (most here are adamant about knowing who they are working with and where a dog is going), i will say...where there's a will, there's a way.

you would want to spend some time reading the warnings posted at the beginning of the urgent section by board owners/moderators. there are so many variables in the world of rescue, which can be brutal to the inexperienced.

thank you so much for caring.


----------



## djd67 (Jul 9, 2008)

keep in mind that this is at the curiosity stage, there is a lack of g/s here, and much desired ,main thing is that these pets need homes, i dont know of any existing groups here that deal with this sort of thing, (small northern ontario town) but to save 1 at a time and maybe find a home 1 at a time in a new area is new hope for those in need, i would assume in this senerio that i would just assist potential adoptors in finding alternitive ways of finding the family additions that they are looking for.....


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think wanting to help is great and I don't want to discourage you from exploring different ways to do that or poo on your parade...

but as a shelter person, because of all the tragedies and sketchy people out there, I would only be able to send dogs to a reputable rescue who would then take responsibility for that animal and I think that's going to be the case most places you look. It should be anyway. 

And sadly, brokering long distance adoptions seems like it would help but you end up with so many disasters, even when the people are great and everything's on the up and up, it just doesn't work out - and what happens to the dog then? They're hundreds of miles from where they started out. 

Also, keep in mind that most shelters have little info on the dogs and even if they are able to do a good evaluation (rare) the personalities of dogs in shelters are often wildly different from their "true" personalities. I foster all my dogs at least a couple weeks before I even think about placing them because it takes that long to know what sort of dog you've got and where they'll be compatible. Sending dogs straight from the shelter into a home, you will get a lot of dogs that bounce back and there needs to be a safety net. If you're assisting with placement, there are also liability issues to be concerned about. What if the dog you gave them bites someone? 

My suggestion would be to some sleuthing around and see if you can find a group in your area to work with which will give not only the dogs but YOU a safety net.

Sorry to come off as such a downer because I really do want to commend you for wanting to help and getting on here to ask good questions! Anything's doable, just very very important to walk into it with your eyes wide open.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I wonder if you could hook up with a group in Southern Ontario? There are lots and lots of gsds in shelters down there. Maybe you could be a satellite foster home? I would definitely recommend working with a reputable, well established rescue organization instead of trying to do the one on one thing on your own. 

And hi from Northern Ontario--I'm up in the Sault area right now at my cottage.


----------



## djd67 (Jul 9, 2008)

i understand just what u are sayin pupresq, 10 yrs ago i had a 
p/b rotweiler that gave litter and it took me 11 months to find homes for all of them,(in vancouver bc) they were not going to just anyone.
(the hundreds of calls, and absolutly did $$ had nothing to do with it) its not a matter of quickly finding a home for the pet, its also finding whats right for the family who's adopting it and whats right for the dog. i dont want to come off as a "puppy broker" cause im not, but where i live dogs are cherished and welcomed, (lots of nature here) 
i`ve had a few dogs in my time, last one was a berger picard shepherd (win dixie) and a fenced yard, unfortunatly puppy 9mos and baby got out and ran for the street and mom grabbed baby first, car came, mom took priority......still hurts...
if i could bring 1 dog (and host it here) and find it a loving home 1 at a time, reguardless of the time it takes ( i have the room) that would be enough.....


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I have recently been in touch with GSRT in Toronto - and there are more dogs in southern Ontario than she has room for. I would strongly recommend you work with an Ontario rescue.

One key issue with southern dogs is the probability of heartworm, the treatment of which is a long process. In the US, the treatment is affordable. In Ontario, you would be paying well over $1000 for the full treatment, not to mention other vetting costs.

GSRT site:
http://www.gsrt.net/


----------

